# Philosophiefrage: gentoo-wiki.com

## slick

Schonmal vorab Entschuldigung für diesen Thread... ich hoffe ihr habt mich danach trotzdem noch lieb (oder hasst mich immernoch)  :Wink: 

Unter anderem auf dem GSC hatte ich Gelegenheit mal mit einigen über das Gentoo-Wiki zu diskutieren. Dabei kristallisierten sich mehrere Punkte herraus die ich hier mal aus meiner Sicht wiedergeben möchte.

Ich finde es ein absolut tolle Sache Tipps, Tricks, HowTos o.ä. zentral und mehrsprachig zur Verfügung zu haben. Auch die Bereitschaft einiger welche dort regelmäßig Beiträge überarbeiten bzw. einstellen ist bewunders- und lobenswert. 

Allerdings habe ich auch Bedenken. 

Gentoo-Wiki ist gemäß Impressum eine privat geführte Website.

 *http://gentoo-wiki.com/Help:About wrote:*   

> Gentoo-Wiki is run by Mike Valstar and is provided as an alternative documentation project to the Gentoo official documentation project. The documentation here is not to be interpreted as official in any way. 

 

Da ich nunmal leicht paranoid veranlagt bin, stellte ich mir folgende Szenarien vor:

- Server wird gehackt und die Datenbank gelöscht, $Betreiber hat kein Backup

- $Betreiber hat kein Geld mehr und stellt den Betrieb ein

- $Betreiber möchte den großen Fisch fangen und verkauft den Server an $böseFirma (z.B. "Gentoo-Kongruent") die ihn stilllegt 

- $Betreiber wechselt zu $andereDistribution und mag Gentoo nicht mehr und stellt den Betrieb ein

- ...

In allen (vielleicht gar nicht so abwegigen) Szenarien geht die Arbeit dutzender, wenn nicht sogar hunderter, Leute unwiederbringlich verloren.  Kennt jemand $Betreiber (persönlich) und kann diese Beispiele sachlich entkräften? Kann jemand Aussagen über die Infrastruktur/Backupstrategien von $Betreiber machen (außer dem hier)?

Ich habe ihn (Mike Valstar aka Trasher) bisher einmal kurz als netten Gesprächspartner im IRC getroffen, allerdings kam meine E-Mail an die im Impressum angegebene Adresse als nicht zustellbar zurück, als ich mal um die Lösung eines Problems bitten wollte.

Seid ihr euch dieser Tatsache bewußt das theoretisch das Wiki "über Nacht" verschwinden könnte? Nehmt ihr sie einfach hin? Gibt es eine Alternative/Lösung? 

Auch über die Aktualität einiger (vieler?) Beiträge läßt sich streiten, allerdings sehe ich für mich nicht den Anreiz eine "fremde" Seite intensiv zu pflegen, wenn mir o.g. Punkte unklar sind. Wie seht ihr das? Einerseits kann das Projekt nicht wachsen wenn nur wenige was tun. Andererseits kann die Arbeit irgendwann umsonst gewesen sein (nach jetzigem Sachstand).

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es eine Alternative/Lösung? 
> 
> 

 

```

wget --mirror --convert-links --page-requisites http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

```

oder so ähnlich...   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

naja um wenigstens das vorhandene Wissen zu erhalten müßte man Trasher 'nur' davon überzeugen das (bereits existiente) Archiv tages- oder meinetwegen wochenaktuell zu erstellen - das Volumen dürfte (gepackt) vielleicht bei ~30MB liegen - kein Akt eigentlich; Ist zwar vielleicht nicht so schick wie das Original aber der Inhalt ist im Zweifelsfall ja wichtiger als die Optik.

Dieser könnte dann mit relativ wenig Aufwand auf einem anderen Webserver zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Für reinen Lesebetrieb wäre der Aufwand minimal; anders sieht es natürlich aus wenn auch die Serverkopien bearbeitbar sein sollen (und natürlich optimalerweise als Multimaster laufen).

Müßte man sich mal mit Trasher zusammenschließen was er davon hält. So ganz nebenbei würde auch die Last verteilt wenn z.B. 3 readonly-mirrors weltweilt verteilt aufgesetzt würden.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *slick wrote:*   

> Auch über die Aktualität einiger (vieler?) Beiträge läßt sich streiten, allerdings sehe ich für mich nicht den Anreiz eine "fremde" Seite intensiv zu pflegen, wenn mir o.g. Punkte unklar sind. 

 

Neben diesem Punkt, für mich schon lange ein Grund dort nicht Informationen zu suchen, finde ich vor allem problematisch, das das gentoo-wiki keine offizielle Sache ist, dennoch aber viel Dokumentation dort vorhanden ist die es nirgendwo anders gibt. Und auch wenn mir klar ist das gentoo.de (auf das möchte ich mich mal nur beziehen) ein wunderbares und sehr gutes Handbuch bietet, so fehlt es doch an der vielen kleinen Dokumentation. Sicher könnte ein XGL Howto keinen offiziellen Status erhalten - slicks "die Power vom großen (Win-)Rechner nutzen, kein distcc oder mein Gentoo/FreeBSD - aber sicherlich schon. 

Nun gibt es aber schon ein offizielles "A short guide to Gentoo/FreeBSD" Tutorial und man könnte mich fragen warum ich dieses nicht übersetzt habe. Die Antwort kann man sich aber bestimmt schon denken. Ursprünglich sollte dies nie ein öffentlicher Artikel werden und als dieser dann doch größer und "besser" wurde hatte ich keine Lust mich noch mit gentoo.de und derren Übersetzungspolitik bzw. Übersetzungstechniken auseinander zu setzen. Allerdings ist auch das Forum ein völlig ungeeigneter Platz für solche Dokumentation.

Letztlich finde ich, auch wenn dies technisch nicht ganz so leicht umzusetzen ist, sollte gentoo.de in Richtung eines Wikis ausgebaut werden (zumindest der Doku-Teil). Dieses Wiki sollte allerdings stabile Artikel kennen und Besuchern auch zunächst nur diese Anzeigen - ganz ähnlich wie es die Wikipedia inzwischen vor hat. Artikel stabil Kennzeichnen könnte nur das Dokumentationsteam - die nicht stabilen Versionen bearbeiten könnte aber jeder (registrierte) User. Ich denke ein solches System würde viel mehr qualifizierte User dazu bringen an gentoo.de und derren Dokumentation & Übersetzung mitzuarbeiten.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Schonmal vorab Entschuldigung für diesen Thread... ich hoffe ihr habt mich danach trotzdem noch lieb (oder hasst mich immernoch)  

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

EDIT: Oh je - ich habe wirklich auf "Absenden" gedrückt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Letztlich finde ich, auch wenn dies technisch nicht ganz so leicht umzusetzen ist, sollte gentoo.de in Richtung eines Wikis ausgebaut werden (zumindest der Doku-Teil). Dieses Wiki sollte allerdings stabile Artikel kennen und Besuchern auch zunächst nur diese Anzeigen - ganz ähnlich wie es die Wikipedia inzwischen vor hat. Artikel stabil Kennzeichnen könnte nur das Dokumentationsteam - die nicht stabilen Versionen bearbeiten könnte aber jeder (registrierte) User. Ich denke ein solches System würde viel mehr qualifizierte User dazu bringen an gentoo.de und derren Dokumentation & Übersetzung mitzuarbeiten.
> 
> 

 

Also dem kann ich mich anschließen ! Dadurch wären bestimmt einige angespornt etwas beizutragen.

Denn wer hat schon Lust ne Howto zu veröffenlichen, wenn er nicht weiß obs den Server morgen noch gibt.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schonmal vorab Entschuldigung für diesen Thread... ich hoffe ihr habt mich danach trotzdem noch lieb (oder hasst mich immernoch) 
> 
> 

 

Meine Meinung dazu : Meckern darf man immer, so lange nur konstruktiv was bei raus guckt.

Edit : Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass gentoo-wiki.org nach gentoo-wiki.com führt.

----------

## misterjack

@slick: die frage ist berechtigt

Nun sollte ich als Bureaucrat von de.gentoo-wiki.com mich auch zu Wort melden. Gerade als das Wiki oft schlecht erreichbar war, habe ich mir über diese Punkte auch Gedanken gemacht. Zu der Zeit wollte ich den deutschen Teil auf einen eigenen Server holen. Damals hatte ich noch keinen eigenen Root, aber seitdem ich einen habe, sind die Wikis 95% schnell erreichbar. Da hab ich mein Vorhaben erstmal ruhen lassen

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Letztlich finde ich, auch wenn dies technisch nicht ganz so leicht umzusetzen ist, sollte gentoo.de in Richtung eines Wikis ausgebaut werden (zumindest der Doku-Teil). Dieses Wiki sollte allerdings stabile Artikel kennen und Besuchern auch zunächst nur diese Anzeigen - ganz ähnlich wie es die Wikipedia inzwischen vor hat. Artikel stabil Kennzeichnen könnte nur das Dokumentationsteam - die nicht stabilen Versionen bearbeiten könnte aber jeder (registrierte) User. Ich denke ein solches System würde viel mehr qualifizierte User dazu bringen an gentoo.de und derren Dokumentation & Übersetzung mitzuarbeiten.

 

Ein sehr interessanter Vorschlag. Noch interressanter wäre es, das de.gentoo-wiki.com auf einen deutschen Server zu holen (den ich sponsoren könnte - ist ein DS5000 von Hetzner - Wikis habe ich auch schon selber im Einsatz) und das Wiki in gentoo.de einarbeiten könnte. Zu der Backuplösung muss ich sagen, dass ich mit dar einmal monatlich full und ansonsten wöchentlich/täglich differentiale und incrementelle Backups mache

----------

## dertobi123

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Letztlich finde ich, auch wenn dies technisch nicht ganz so leicht umzusetzen ist, sollte gentoo.de in Richtung eines Wikis ausgebaut werden (zumindest der Doku-Teil). Dieses Wiki sollte allerdings stabile Artikel kennen und Besuchern auch zunächst nur diese Anzeigen - ganz ähnlich wie es die Wikipedia inzwischen vor hat. Artikel stabil Kennzeichnen könnte nur das Dokumentationsteam - die nicht stabilen Versionen bearbeiten könnte aber jeder (registrierte) User. Ich denke ein solches System würde viel mehr qualifizierte User dazu bringen an gentoo.de und derren Dokumentation & Übersetzung mitzuarbeiten.

 

++

Mein persönliches Problem mit "dem" Wiki ist die Qualität einiger Beiträge. Wenn es (sinnvolle) Überlegungen (wie z.B. "stabile" Versionen) gibt, spricht aus meiner Sicht recht wenig dagegen "ein" oder "das" Wiki unter *.gentoo.de zu hosten.

Die Vorschläge von Hilefoks und misterjack gehen da denke ich in die gleiche Richtung ...

----------

## Hilefoks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Noch interressanter wäre es, das de.gentoo-wiki.com auf einen deutschen Server zu holen (den ich sponsoren könnte - ist ein DS5000 von Hetzner - Wikis habe ich auch schon selber im Einsatz) und das Wiki in gentoo.de einarbeiten könnte.

 

In meinen Augen nur dann, wenn der Server administrativ unter Gentoo.de (Gentoo e.V.) steht. Den, nix gegen dich, aber was ist wenn dir Gentoo nicht mehr gefällt oder dir irgendein Admin, Mod oder Dev up dien kopp scheeten hett?  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Mein persönliches Problem mit "dem" Wiki ist die Qualität einiger Beiträge. Wenn es (sinnvolle) Überlegungen (wie z.B. "stabile" Versionen) gibt, spricht aus meiner Sicht recht wenig dagegen "ein" oder "das" Wiki unter *.gentoo.de zu hosten.

 

Genau darin sehe auch ich die Probleme einer Wiki (zumindest wenn sie recht klein sind)- aber genau dafür sollte es eben min. die stable und unstable Versionen geben. Zudem bedeutet "wiki" ja nicht gleich das wirklich jeder editieren darf.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## misterjack

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In meinen Augen nur dann, wenn der Server administrativ unter Gentoo.de (Gentoo e.V.) steht. Den, nix gegen dich, aber was ist wenn dir Gentoo nicht mehr gefällt oder dir irgendein Admin, Mod oder Dev up dien kopp scheeten hett? 

 

Das letztere bitte nochmal auf Deutsch  :Razz:  Beim ersten Punkt kannst du unbesorgt sein, ich habe sehr viel Arbeit in das Wiki reingesteckt. Ich bin fast von Anfang an dabei und habe das Wiki mitentscheidend dorthin gebracht, wo es heute steht. Allen Autoren sei natürlich an der Stelle auch für ihre Arbeit gedankt.  :Wink:  Ich sehe mich verständlicherweise ein wenig verantwortlich für den deutschen Teil, wenn es um die Zukunft geht. 

Ansonsten, wo das Wiki gehostet werden sollte etc ist eh noch Zukunftsmusik, interessant wäre erstmal zu wissen, ob Trasher das Wiki auch herausrückt. Werde mich vorher aber erst mit dem Förderverein in Verbindung setzen um das ganze genauer zu diskutieren. Geschieht nächste Woche, da ich übers WE nicht zuhause bin.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Mein persönliches Problem mit "dem" Wiki ist die Qualität einiger Beiträge. Wenn es (sinnvolle) Überlegungen (wie z.B. "stabile" Versionen) gibt, spricht aus meiner Sicht recht wenig dagegen "ein" oder "das" Wiki unter *.gentoo.de zu hosten. 
> 
> Genau darin sehe auch ich die Probleme einer Wiki (zumindest wenn sie recht klein sind)- aber genau dafür sollte es eben min. die stable und unstable Versionen geben. Zudem bedeutet "wiki" ja nicht gleich das wirklich jeder editieren darf.

 

Die Umsetzung mit der Wikisoftware selber sehe ich nicht als Problem, die stabilen werden gesperrt, sodass nur SysOPs und höher editieren können, in dem Fall z.B. die Mitglieder des Fördervereins. Änderungen kann jeder über die Diskussionsseite weiterhin vorschlagen. Der Rest ist nur etwas Kategorisierung und Strukturierung.

----------

## Freiburg

ich würde es als auf den Kopf geschissen interpretieren, allerdings kenne ich den Dialekt auch nicht so gut.

Ich finde s auch schade das das Gentoo-wiki nicht offiziell ist, zumal es halt vom Umfang her genial ist, da ist so ziemlich alles drinnen. Außerdem ist es ja auch im Interresse von Gentoo das es diese Anleitungen gibt. Meine Idee dazu wäre folgende, das komplette Gentoo-wiki zieht auf einen Gentooserver um. Die Artikel werden wie bislang geschrieben und können Verändert werden, allerdings unter der Einhaltung der Anleitungen-xmls von Gentoo. Zu einer gegebenen Zeit wandern als Stable markierte Versionen dieser Anleitungen in den Documentationsbereich. Also quasi gibts dann doc und ~doc je nachdem was man haben will, the gentoo way halt. Achso bevor es war sagt, ich finde selbst es unrealistisch anhört. Aber so fände ich es Ideal...

----------

## hoschi

Wollten die Gentoo-Devs nicht ebenfalls sich mehr um die Dokumentation, kleinerer und nuetzlicher HowTos kuemmern (z.B. Shutdown fuer User in der Shell, Xorg-Konfiguration, Gnome-Unstable), und diese offiziell auf gentoo.org hosten?

Ich benuetze uebrigens nur gentoo.org und gentoo-wiki.com. Auf ersterem finde ich alle offiziellen Anleitungen und HowTos auf Englisch (und anderen Sprachen), beim zweiten auch nuetzliche Tipps wie man User in der Shell Zugriff auf "shutdown" vernuenftig ermoeglichen kann (X11 und DRI,  Fonts, AIGLX, XGL, Gnome/KDE-Unstable).

Da ist gentoo.org zum Teil manchmal richtig angestaubt, was eigentlich Schade ist.

Die Website von gentoo.de nutze ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, kaemme mir auch nicht in den Sinn, wenn das Design an gentoo.org angepasst waere, oder man einfach auf gentoo.org weiterleiten waere, faende ich es fast besser.

@Freiburg: Ich waere da sehr vorsichtig, ich wuerde das offizielle von Developern geschriebene Gentoo-Handbuch und die Dokumentation, nicht mit einem von Usern gepflegten Wiki vermischen.

----------

## Freiburg

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> sehr vorsichtig, ich wuerde das offizielle von Developern geschriebene Gentoo-Handbuch und die Dokumentation, nicht mit einem von Usern gepflegten Wiki vermischen.

  Daher ja normales Editieren und Übernahme in den offiziellen Teil, der Rest halt mit vermerk das es unstable ist.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *misterjack  wrote:*   

> Das letztere bitte nochmal auf Deutsch

 Da hatte Freiburg mit seiner Interpretation schon ganz recht. 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Beim ersten Punkt kannst du unbesorgt sein, ich habe sehr viel Arbeit in das Wiki reingesteckt.

 Sorry, aber das ist irrelevant. Ein neues Gentoo-Wiki muss in meinen Augen unterhalb von gentoo.de zu finden sein (wiki.gentoo.de o.Ä) und muss dem Gentoo e.V. unterstehen, so wie die restliche Seite gentoo.de auch. Nur dann wär das Wiki offiziell und nur dann wär es eine andere Situation als jetzt. 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ...interessant wäre erstmal zu wissen, ob Trasher das Wiki auch herausrückt

 Auch irrelevant. Zum einen muss "Gentoo" niemanden Fragen, nur weil es ein inoffizielles "Konkurrenzprodukt" gibt - hier hat "Gentoo", auch moralisch, alle Rechte was offizielles zu machen. Zum anderem stehen die Dokumente auf gentoo-wiki.com unter der GNU FDL - sind also frei und dürften kopiert werden. Allerdings finde ich das nicht angebracht da viele dieser Dokumente nicht wirklich Qualtität besitzen und from scratch besser neu erstellt werden sollten. Natürlich würde es aber besser sein wenn der Betreiber von gentoo-wiki.com mit dem Gentoo e.V. zusammenarbeiten würde - vorstellen kann ich es mir aber nicht.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Die Umsetzung mit der Wikisoftware selber sehe ich nicht als Problem, die stabilen werden gesperrt, sodass nur SysOPs und höher editieren können, in dem Fall z.B. die Mitglieder des Fördervereins. Änderungen kann jeder über die Diskussionsseite weiterhin vorschlagen. Der Rest ist nur etwas Kategorisierung und Strukturierung.

 So eben nicht! Eine fertige, gut durchdachte Dokumentation wird vom Dokumentationsteam als stabil gekennzeichnet. Alle Besucher der Seite bekommen default dann diese stabile Version zu sehen. Aber (!) dennoch kann ganz wiki-like die Seite weiterhin bearbeitet werden. Diese neueren Versionen sind aber unstable und werden nicht standartmässig angezeigt - solange nicht bis eben einer vom Dokumentationsteam kommt, die Änderungen begutachtet und g.g.f. diese neue Version als stabil kennzeichnet. So könnte, und sollte in meinen Augen auch, wirklich die gesamte Doku unter eben diesem Wiki. 

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Zu einer gegebenen Zeit wandern als Stable markierte Versionen dieser Anleitungen in den Documentationsbereich.

 Warum? Wenn man die Wikisoftware so ausbaut wie ich beschrieben habe ist das kopieren in irgendeinen weiteren Dokumentationsbereich überflüssig, unnötig zusätzliche arbeit und erschwert das weitere verbessern dieser Dokumente.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> @Freiburg: Ich waere da sehr vorsichtig, ich wuerde das offizielle von Developern geschriebene Gentoo-Handbuch und die Dokumentation, nicht mit einem von Usern gepflegten Wiki vermischen.

 Warum dürfen User den Developern nicht helfen? Im Grunde wär "mein Wiki" ja komplett von Developern und dem Dokumentationsteam gesteuert. Keiner, zumindest keiner der es nicht explizit wünscht, würde Doku sehen die nicht vom Dokumentationsteam kontrolliert und abgesegnet ist.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Freiburg

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> ...

 

Das ist in etwa das was ich wollte, ist bei dir nur wesentlich besser beschrieben  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Das ist in etwa das was ich wollte, ist bei dir nur wesentlich besser beschrieben 

 Ah super - dann reden wir zumindest nicht aneinander vorbei!  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

abgesehen davon das ich das ganze gerne unter gentoo.org sehen würde statt unter gentoo.de - und damit natürlich als internationales, mehrsprachiges Projekt - einverstanden.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...

 

++

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...

 ++ 

Da aber immer irgendwer die Vorreiterrolle übernehmen muss bezog ich mich bisher nur auf gentoo.de - meinte damit aber selbstverständlich auch letztlich gentoo.org oder gar gentoo.*.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

sind wir jetzt bei heise und die Beiträge werden bald auch noch eingefärbt?  :Wink: 

Wundert mich eh schon seit das Wiki entstand wieso es keines auf offizieller Seite gab - bzw. etwas analog umfangreiches.

Im Wiki finden sich auch diverse Anleitungen die in den offiziellen Docs nicht zu finden sind.

man korrigiere mich wenn das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht:

Ich denke mal (mit) (ein) Grund dürfte sein das für so ziemlich jede Art 'höherer Weihe' bei Gentoo dev-status Pflicht ist -  Und Dev. werden ist nicht unbedingt für jeden ein Klacks, d.h. es schreckt potentielle Kandidaten für das Doc-Team ab.

Ich sehe nur nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen einem (sehr guten) Doc-Schreiber und einem Dev. - sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Baustellen.

Mich für meinen Teil interessieren z.B. die Feinheiten wie man ebuilds baut nur am Rande und das muß ich auch nicht wissen um eine Dokumentation zu erstellen wie man etwas benutzt (das mittels ebuild gebaut wurde). Ein Bäcker weiß schließlich auch nicht unbedingt etwas von der Zuckerherstellung - er benutzt ihn einfach und erstellt leckere Sachen daraus.

Hilefoks: wenn du '*' als [g|cc]TLD eingetragen bekommst geb ich dir ein Bier aus  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> sind wir jetzt bei heise und die Beiträge werden bald auch noch eingefärbt? 
> 
> Wundert mich eh schon seit das Wiki entstand wieso es keines auf offizieller Seite gab - bzw. etwas analog umfangreiches.
> 
> Im Wiki finden sich auch diverse Anleitungen die in den offiziellen Docs nicht zu finden sind.
> ...

 

Deshalb gibts auch andere Stati, wie beispielsweise Arch Tester (AT), "Gentoo Staff member" (zu denen auch die Docs Leute und teilweise Foren-Mods gehören) usw., selbstverständlich mit anderen Zugangsvorrausetzungen als "Devs". Ich glaube du möchtest dich auf den devrel/recruiter Seiten ein wenig dazu umsehen  :Wink: 

Warum es kein "offizielles" Wiki gibt? Weil ein größerer Teil der Entwickler (und Staff member und ...) sich nicht dafür begeistern konnte und das Docs-Team (in dessen Verantwortungsbereich ein Wiki wohl am ehesten gefallen wäre) sich noch weniger dafür begeistern konnte. Als potentieller "Ersatz" für ein Wiki ist derzeit eine Knowledge-Base in Entwicklung, welche sich jedoch noch in einem sehr frühen Stadium der Entwicklung befindet.

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Deshalb gibts auch andere Stati, wie beispielsweise Arch Tester (AT), "Gentoo Staff member" (zu denen auch die Docs Leute und teilweise Foren-Mods gehören) usw., selbstverständlich mit anderen Zugangsvorrausetzungen als "Devs". Ich glaube du möchtest dich auf den devrel/recruiter Seiten ein wenig dazu umsehen 

 

Zugegeben ist ein paar Tage her seit ich mich da umgesehen habe   :Smile: 

Allerdings ist es trotzdem ein mehrphasiger, länglicher Prozess um sozusagen ein vollwertiges Mitglied zu sein. (d.h. mit eigenem Commit-Zugang).

Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten/Zeit sehr regelmäßig Beiträge zu leisten. Die die erstmal nur für sich ein Logbuch geschrieben hatten und irgendwann feststellen das andere das Problem auch haben fallen durch das Raster. Sie polieren ihr Log auf und stellen es ins Forum (oder eben ins Wiki) - weil obiger Prozess dafür einfach nicht designt ist (imho).

Und wie steht es bei userrel so schön

 *Quote:*   

> One way to get involved without necessarily becoming a developer is as a User Representative

 oder anders gesagt in den meisten sonstigen Fällen wäre es nett wenn man Dev wird.

Laß mich raten - um an der Entwicklung der Knowledgebase (bereits zu dieser frühen Phase) mitzuwirken benötigt man Dev-Status? (jaaa, ich such ja schon nach Infos *g*)

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> abgesehen davon das ich das ganze gerne unter gentoo.org sehen würde statt unter gentoo.de - und damit natürlich als internationales, mehrsprachiges Projekt - einverstanden.

 

Dito. Ich find es sowieso schlecht das gentoo.de voellig anderes aufgebaut ist als gentoo.org, ein Mirror waere wirklich sinnvoller. Hilefolks Vorschlag finde ich attraktiv denoch wuerde ich die Gentoo-Handbuch, Dokumentation und das Gentoo-Wiki ganz klar voneinander abgrenzen.

Das Gentoo-Handbuch hat eine hohe Qualitaet und ist optisch logisch aufgebaut, und wird nur von den offiziellen Gentooleuten verwaltet, dabei sollte es bleiben! Ich wuerde die Knowledgebase abwarten, und gentoo.org und gentoo.de anpassen, aber dass hat bis zum neuen Design auch noch Zeit.

----------

## Carlo

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ich finde s auch schade das das Gentoo-wiki nicht offiziell ist, zumal es halt vom Umfang her genial ist, da ist so ziemlich alles drinnen.

 

Masse statt Klasse!? Als wesentlicher Begründung, warum ein Wiki bisher immer abgelehnt wurde, ist die mangelnde bzw. stark schwankende Qualität genannt worden - gerade auch von gentoo-wiki.*; Und daß gentoo.org dafür nicht verantwortlich sein kann und sollte.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Allerdings ist es trotzdem ein mehrphasiger, länglicher Prozess um sozusagen ein vollwertiges Mitglied zu sein. (d.h. mit eigenem Commit-Zugang).
> 
> Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten/Zeit sehr regelmäßig Beiträge zu leisten.

 

Daß das Doku-Team einen höheren Anspruch hat, als er besteht, jemanden Pakete betreuen zu lassen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen; Und dann kann es so wild nicht sein.  :Wink:  Andererseits sollte der Aufwand, jemanden ins Team aufzunehmen, schon gerechtfertigt sein (bzw. werden). Wenn sich jemand erst hilfsbereit zeigt und wenig später still und leise vom Acker macht, ist das verschwendete Liebesmüh. 

Da du zuwenig Zeit hast: Was spricht dagegen, gelegentlich einen sauber und möglichst korrekt geschriebenen Text - oder die Verbesserung eines vorhandenen - einzureichen!?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Da du zuwenig Zeit hast: Was spricht dagegen, gelegentlich einen sauber und möglichst korrekt geschriebenen Text - oder die Verbesserung eines vorhandenen - einzureichen!?

 

Ich hatte zwar nicht von mir gesprochen aber ... 

viele möchten 'ihre' Doku einreichen, das hat einfach einen größeren Reiz als nur an einer bestehenden eine kleine Verbesserung vorzunehmen. Müßte sich sogar (nein ich habe es nicht exakt nachrecherchiert, reines Bauchgefühl) über die Seitenhistorien im Wiki nachvollziehen lassen. Die Änderungen an Artikeln erfolgen meist von einer oder sehr wenigen Personen, auch bei Themen die auf breiteres Interesse stoßen. Ist einfach nur menschlich - ein Dev hat 'sein' ebuild, ein Docer hätte gerne 'seine' Doc.

Und was spricht gegen eine Doku von jemandem der sich bis ins Letzte mit einem speziellen Thema (aber eben auch nur damit) auskennt und dies als Doku verfasst? Außer gelegentlichen Anpassungen an neue SW-Versionen hätte diese Person nicht viel zu tun oder schlicht kein Interesse. Daran ist nichts schlimmes, aber er/sie paßt nicht ins Raster, korrekt?

abgesehen davon - auch wenn ich 'nur' Mod bin, auch das beansprucht einen guten Teil Zeit  :Wink: 

Wie wäre es denn mit einem ähnlichen System für die Overlays? So eine Art betreutes Wohnen unter dem Dach von Gentoo aber ohne voll offiziellen Anspruch. Im Endeffekt sind (imho) die Overlays doch auch deswegen entstanden weil für manche ebuilds keine Devs zu begeistern waren, sie ebuilds für spezielles geschaffen haben aber nicht zusätzlich offiziell betreuen wollten, die Qualität von User-Ebuilds entsprechend schwankt, etc.; also eigentlich genau die gleichen Gründe wie hier jetzt zur Diskussion stehen - und trotzdem heißt ersteres Dingen overlays.gentoo.org. Sehe nur ich den Widerspruch in der/deiner Argumentationskette bzgl. 'contra wiki.gentoo.org'?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> viele möchten 'ihre' Doku einreichen, das hat einfach einen größeren Reiz als nur an einer bestehenden eine kleine Verbesserung vorzunehmen. Müßte sich sogar (nein ich habe es nicht exakt nachrecherchiert, reines Bauchgefühl) über die Seitenhistorien im Wiki nachvollziehen lassen. Die Änderungen an Artikeln erfolgen meist von einer oder sehr wenigen Personen, auch bei Themen die auf breiteres Interesse stoßen. Ist einfach nur menschlich - ein Dev hat 'sein' ebuild, ein Docer hätte gerne 'seine' Doc.
> 
> Und was spricht gegen eine Doku von jemandem der sich bis ins Letzte mit einem speziellen Thema (aber eben auch nur damit) auskennt und dies als Doku verfasst? Außer gelegentlichen Anpassungen an neue SW-Versionen hätte diese Person nicht viel zu tun oder schlicht kein Interesse. Daran ist nichts schlimmes, aber er/sie paßt nicht ins Raster, korrekt?

 

Es ist durchaus üblich, dass Leute aus der Community Docs schreiben und zur "Aufnahme in den offiziellen Pool" vorschlagen - und diese dann auch dort landen (als Beispiel Earthwings' Power Management Guide). Das Problem scheint mir eher zu sein, dass nicht klar ist, wie Docs in den "offiziellen Pool" aufgenommen werden.

----------

## hoschi

Die Frage ist, wie man den Kontakt zwischen Community und Personal verbessert. Im Prinzip gibt es das schon:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/roll-call/userinfo.xml

So kann man bequem jeden erreichen, bei den Ebuilds steht auch immer dran wer es gerade wieder verbrochen hat. Anstatt ein Bug zu oeffnen, schreibe ich dann oft lieber schnell eine Mail.

Aber wo es zum Beispiel hackt sind die Mailing-Listen, Gentoo-Releng ist so gut wie tot. Da schreibt auch kurz vor dem Release keiner was, da tut sich praktisch gar nichts. Ich weiss nicht, wie es auf anderen Mailing-Listen zugeht, aber es waere sehr cool wenn man z.B. mehr ueber die zukuenftige Planung hoeren wuerde in den News.

Wo rueber reden die Devs gerade? Was ist in Planung? Wann soll es kommen? Welche Moeglichkeiten gibt es, warum einigen sie sich nicht?

Das Prinzip Roadmap wird leider fast nur von Hardwareherstellern verfolgt, dabei koennte man Roadmaps auch fuer Distros und Politik verwenden, so koennte man z.B. sehen wann es DVD-Releases geben wird, und ob es bald wieder moeglich sein wird eine Gentoo ohne Netzwerk hochzuziehen, ohne dazu auf den grafischen Installer und die Voodoo-Script angewiesen zu sein (was ich extrem bescheuert finde, ich will unabhaengig und autark sein).

Gut, ich schweife ab.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ist einfach nur menschlich - ein Dev hat 'sein' ebuild, ein Docer hätte gerne 'seine' Doc.

 

Ich vermute, daß wir aneinander vorbeireden, daher noch mal die Klarstellung: Bei den Ebuilds geht's um die Pflege innerhalb von Gentoo, nicht um das Schreiben der Anwendung. Analog ist imho das Verhältnis Dokumentation pflegen und schreiben zu sehen. Pflegen heißt in dem Fall: Formatieren, Änderungen einpflegen, Schreib- und und andere Fehler ausmerzen, bzw. die entsprechenden Berichte abarbeiten, nach toten Links checken und sicherlich noch vieles mehr. Daß neue Dokumentation geschrieben wird, wird natürlich auch der Fall sein, aber die Pflege der vorhandenen Dokumentation ist der wesentliche Punkt, der den qualitativen Unterschied zu einem "ungefilterten" Wiki ausmacht und einen Haufen Arbeit darstellt.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und was spricht gegen eine Doku von jemandem der sich bis ins Letzte mit einem speziellen Thema (aber eben auch nur damit) auskennt und dies als Doku verfasst?

 

Gar nichts und das habe ich doch auch geschrieben. Dafür muß man aber kein Mitglied des Dokumentationsteams sein.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> abgesehen davon - auch wenn ich 'nur' Mod bin, auch das beansprucht einen guten Teil Zeit 

 

Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen - da links oben gucke ich nur seltenst hin.  :Smile: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es denn mit einem ähnlichen System für die Overlays?

 

Sunrice for docs - da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Analog ist imho das Verhältnis Dokumentation pflegen und schreiben zu sehen. Pflegen heißt in dem Fall: Formatieren, Änderungen einpflegen, Schreib- und und andere Fehler ausmerzen, bzw. die entsprechenden Berichte abarbeiten, nach toten Links checken und sicherlich noch vieles mehr. Daß neue Dokumentation geschrieben wird, wird natürlich auch der Fall sein, aber die Pflege der vorhandenen Dokumentation ist der wesentliche Punkt, der den qualitativen Unterschied zu einem "ungefilterten" Wiki ausmacht und einen Haufen Arbeit darstellt.

 Da sind wir uns einig; saubere Doku verschlingt enorm Zeit und 'fällt am ehesten hinten runter' - kenn ich nur zu gut aus meinem Job.

Von daher habe ich sowieso vor jedem hohen Respekt der in der Freizeit so umfangreiche Dokus schreibt und pflegt wie sie im Wiki (und natürlich auch in den offiziellen Docs) zu finden sind.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Und was spricht gegen eine Doku von jemandem der sich bis ins Letzte mit einem speziellen Thema (aber eben auch nur damit) auskennt und dies als Doku verfasst? Gar nichts und das habe ich doch auch geschrieben. Dafür muß man aber kein Mitglied des Dokumentationsteams sein.

 Jein - wenn ich 'meine' Doku selbstständig ohne andere damit zu behelligen pflegen möchte nachdem sie offiziell im Dokuverzeichnis gelandet ist brauche ich commit-access oder sehe ich das falsch? Und der widerrum setzt ja das Durchlaufen der entsprechenden Prozesse vorher voraus. Je nach Qualität der ersten Fassung sind Änderungen aber vielleicht nur sehr selten bis gar nicht nötig was eben -soweit ich die Vorgänge verstehe- dazu führt das es keinen commit-access gibt da ich ja quasi inaktiv bin.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   abgesehen davon - auch wenn ich 'nur' Mod bin, auch das beansprucht einen guten Teil Zeit  Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen - da links oben gucke ich nur seltenst hin. 

 Macht ja nix; im Vergleich zu einem Dev ist Mod sein ja ein vergleichsweise einfacher Job bei einer so braven Community  :Smile: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Wie wäre es denn mit einem ähnlichen System für die Overlays? Sunrice for docs - da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner.

 War nur so ein Gedanke... was für Coder gut ist kann für Docer ja nicht ganz verkehrt sein.

Und das Einbeziehen der Userbasis grundsätzlich ein guter Weg ist darüber sind wir uns denke ich einig. Das sieht man ja auch an den Foren; hier sind diverse Leute aktiv die massiv Ahnung haben, was ja auch einen großen Reiz und den exzellenten Ruf des Forums ausmacht.

Mit den Formalismen die für offizielle staffer/coder und Co gelten hat nunmal der eine oder andere so seine Probleme aka ist eher der kreativ-chaotische Geist weswegen er/sie evtl. gerne mehr mitmachen würde aber die Hemmschwelle (mag) zu hoch sein für sie/ihn.

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   viele möchten 'ihre' Doku einreichen, das hat einfach einen größeren Reiz als nur an einer bestehenden eine kleine Verbesserung vorzunehmen. Müßte sich sogar (nein ich habe es nicht exakt nachrecherchiert, reines Bauchgefühl) über die Seitenhistorien im Wiki nachvollziehen lassen. Die Änderungen an Artikeln erfolgen meist von einer oder sehr wenigen Personen, auch bei Themen die auf breiteres Interesse stoßen. Ist einfach nur menschlich - ein Dev hat 'sein' ebuild, ein Docer hätte gerne 'seine' Doc.
> 
> Und was spricht gegen eine Doku von jemandem der sich bis ins Letzte mit einem speziellen Thema (aber eben auch nur damit) auskennt und dies als Doku verfasst? Außer gelegentlichen Anpassungen an neue SW-Versionen hätte diese Person nicht viel zu tun oder schlicht kein Interesse. Daran ist nichts schlimmes, aber er/sie paßt nicht ins Raster, korrekt? 
> 
> Es ist durchaus üblich, dass Leute aus der Community Docs schreiben und zur "Aufnahme in den offiziellen Pool" vorschlagen - und diese dann auch dort landen (als Beispiel Earthwings' Power Management Guide). Das Problem scheint mir eher zu sein, dass nicht klar ist, wie Docs in den "offiziellen Pool" aufgenommen werden.

 

Das Problem was ich z.B. da sehe (und habe) ist folgendes:  Eine fertige Doku werden sehr wenige schreiben (können). Meistens möchte man nur einen bestimmten Ablauf, eine Problemlösung oder einen Lösungsansatz für ein HowTo veröffentlichen. Dieses "Schnipsel" wird keiner als Doku einreichen, auch wenn es noch so genial ist. 

Sieht man doch im Doku-Forum zur Genüge. Threadstarter postet seine Idee und durch weitere Posts wird die Anleitung verfeinert/verbessert etc. Genau hier würde der Wiki-Ansatz greifen. Auch wenn der Erste nur 5 Zeilen schreibt, kann der Nächste das weiter vertiefen, der Nächste auch usw. und zum Schluß entsteht dadurch eine gute HowTo. Diese "gemeinsame Arbeit" kann man nicht dadurch abfangen in dem man einzelnen Usern die Möglichkeit bietet seine Doku beim Doc-Team einzureichen. Das ist ja dann erst der Abschluss der ganzen Arbeit.

Klar, man könnte die Dokus auch hier im Forum erarbeiten, allerdings bedingt dies das der Threadstarter auch immer am Ball bleibt und die Änderungenen aus den folgenden Posts einarbeitet, Änderungsdatum und ggf. Changelog pflegt... daher ist das Forum ungeeigent für sowas. Was also fehlt ist eine Plattform mit der man das gemeinsam erarbeiten kann und hier sehe ich keine Alternative zu einem Wiki. 

Und wie schon vorgeschlagen, es geht in meinen Augen nicht darum das Wiki komplett als offizielle Doku zu betrachten, sondern eine Plattform zu bieten die richtiges Teamwork ermöglicht.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Jein - wenn ich 'meine' Doku selbstständig ohne andere damit zu behelligen pflegen möchte nachdem sie offiziell im Dokuverzeichnis gelandet ist brauche ich commit-access oder sehe ich das falsch?

 

Ja. Aber das Einzelkämpfertum, das du beschreibst, bringt Gentoo recht wenig. Wer nicht teamfähig ist oder sein will, wird beispielsweise kaum zur sinnvollen Verknüpfung der Dokumente beitragen. Andere nicht behelligen zu wollen, ist kein Argument.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> was für Coder gut ist kann für Docer ja nicht ganz verkehrt sein.

 

Genau darüber, was "gut" ist, gibt es halt sehr geteilte Ansichten.

slick: Dazu reichen doch die bestehenden Wikis völlig aus. Entscheidend ist doch, daß jemand sich hinsetzt, alle Informationen sichtet, auf Richtigkeit überprüft und die Dokumentation schreibt. Ob die Quellen Informationen aus einem Wiki einschließen, ist recht unerheblich. Imho ist das eine Phantomdiskussion.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Ja. Aber das Einzelkämpfertum, das du beschreibst, bringt Gentoo recht wenig. Wer nicht teamfähig ist oder sein will, wird beispielsweise kaum zur sinnvollen Verknüpfung der Dokumente beitragen. Andere nicht behelligen zu wollen, ist kein Argument.
> 
> ...
> 
> Genau darüber, was "gut" ist, gibt es halt sehr geteilte Ansichten.
> ...

 <ketzermode>

d.h. es gibt keine Devs die sich praktisch ausschließlich um ihre eigenen ebuilds kümmern? Der einzige Unterschied ist das ein Dev erstmal kooperativ sein mußte um einer zu werden. Oder gibt es danach (nach 'bekam Dev-Status') irgendetwas was man als Performanceprüfung, Leistungsnachweis cooperative index oder ähnliches ansehen könnte und das auch von irgendwem getrackt wird? (Ich weiß es wirklich nicht)

</ketzermode>

bzgl. overlays <> wiki

Anscheinend gab es eine genügend große Menge (oder wenige mit genügend großem Einfluß) von Befürwortern die letztlich die overlays in ihrer jetztigen Struktur eingeführt (oder war es durchgedrückt) haben.

Und als Phantomdiskussion sehe ich das ganze gar nicht. Augenscheinlich gibt es ja bei allen Beteiligten einen gewissen Leidensdruck.

Auf Seiten der offiziellen Docer weil diese natürlich aufgrund der eigenen Anzahl nur ein beschränktes Feld an Dokumentation alleine stemmen können.

Auf Seiten der User genauso wie man am Erfolg des Wiki sieht.

Ich sage ja nicht das ich den Stein der Weisen hätte und/oder das ein Wiki wie das inoffizielle die beste Lösung sind.

Das aber eine Art Spielwiese für Dokumentationen min. so sinnvoll ist wie o.g.o für neue Programme die (noch nicht) im offiziellen Baum gelandet sind, oder aber welche die aus dem offiziellen Baum verschwinden sollen - davon du mich noch nicht abbringen können  :Wink: 

Und wie ich hier schon schrieb ist für den Großteil der Beteiligung an Gentoo Dev-Status gewünscht/erforderlich. Oder anders gesagt die Anforderungen an potientielle Kandidaten die mitmachen wollen sind relativ techniklastig, was aber in diversen Bereichen gar nicht nötig sein sollte. Wieviele der Personen die hier gelistet sind sind keine Devs?

Ich meine es mutet doch z.B. zumindest etwas komisch an wenn ein Projekt wie etwa User Relations (nicht Representatives!) exakt keinen User offiziell als Mitglied führt?

(Wobei das jetzt genaugenommen nicht wirklich/nur teilweise Thema dieses Threads ist)

Das eine gewisse Vorauswahl von Hilfswilligen stattfinden _muß_ stelle ich dabei aber gar nicht in Abrede.

----------

## Carlo

<ketzermode-off/>  :Razz: 

- Wünschenswert ist es, daß immer mehr als eine Person hinter Paketen stehen, um $DEV_HAT_GERADE_KEINE_ZEIT, $DEV_IM_URLAUB, $DEV_VERLIERT_DUELL_MIT_LASTER, etc. abzusicheren. Leider ist dies mangels ausreichend helfender Hände zu oft nicht möglich. 

- Ebuilds stehen üblicherweise nicht für sich, was einen gewissen Koordinierungsaufwand mit sich bringt.  :Arrow:  Beispiel

- Wir haben Security-, QA- und Arch-Teams, die ihre jeweiligen Aufgaben übergreifend wahrnehmen. 

- Wenn jemand nicht kooperativ ist oder zu lange inaktiv, dann betreibt das Developer Relations Team die Deaktivierung des Accounts. Jeder überflüssige Account ist schließlich auch ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> bzgl. overlays <> wiki

 

Overlay != Overlay und neben dem was gibt's auch noch das wie. Ich möchte das aber wirklich nicht vertiefen; wer mag kann gentoo-dev nach sunrise durchsuchen und sich selber eine Meinung bilden.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und als Phantomdiskussion sehe ich das ganze gar nicht.

 

Phantomdiskussion deshalb, weil a) es doch ein real existierendes Wiki gibt und b) das Doku Team wohl nicht so sehr interessiert ist (wobei ich mit dieser Aussage niemandem auf die Zehen treten möchte).

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Oder anders gesagt die Anforderungen an potientielle Kandidaten die mitmachen wollen sind relativ techniklastig, was aber in diversen Bereichen gar nicht nötig sein sollte.

 

Die Anforderungen sind unterschiedlich, je nachdem woran man sich beteiligen möchte. Das klassiche Ebuild Quiz beispielsweise muß iirc keiner machen, der nicht beabsichtigt, Pakete zu betreuen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wieviele der Personen die hier gelistet sind sind keine Devs?

 

42?  :Smile:  Nein, kann ich so nicht beantworten. Die Grenzen sind fließend. Ebuilds zu erstellen ist ja nun keine Kunst und schreiben kann auch mehr oder minder jeder. Die offizielle Liste ist diese. Wie aktuell die gehalten ist, weiß ich aber nicht.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich meine es mutet doch z.B. zumindest etwas komisch an wenn ein Projekt wie etwa User Relations (nicht Representatives!) exakt keinen User offiziell als Mitglied führt?

 

Iirc wurde die Position der User Representatives erst kürzlich vom (neu gegründeten?) User Relations Team eingeführt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Ebuilds zu erstellen ist ja nun keine Kunst und schreiben kann auch mehr oder minder jeder. 

 Das kleine Vorurteil überlese ich einfach mal. Ebuilds erstellen ist für jemand mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen sicherlich leicht aber es setzt mit Sicherheit einiges an technischen Fertigkeiten voraus... mach dich mal selbst nicht kleiner als du bist; hat schon Gründe warum nicht jeder Dev wird, weils schlicht nicht jeder kann.

Und schreiben kann natürlich jeder nicht-Legastheniker nur ist das für andere dann auch verstehbar? Gute Dokumentation zu schreiben ist ebenfalls schwer, erfordert aber völlig andere Fertigkeiten; Sprachgefühl, Schreibstil, etc.

Weil - wenn alles so einfach wär wie es auf der Packung steht wäre schließlich jeder in allem der größte  :Wink: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Iirc wurde die Position der User Representatives erst kürzlich vom (neu gegründeten?) User Relations Team eingeführt.

 Jo, aber vergleich es mal mit einem deutschen Betriebsrat/Aufsichtsrat o.ä. - selbst da sind Arbeitnehmervertreter dabei um mal einen greifbaren Vergleich zu bringen.

D.h. ja das seitens der officials die Notwendigkeit erkannt wurde das ohne (aktive) Einbeziehung der eigenen User eine Distri früher oder später zum Selbstzweck wird was niemandem nützt. Ich vermisse nur ein bischen das erkennbare Konzept. Man hat so den Eindruck als wäre es nach 'erstmal welche wählen und dann schauen was wir genau machen' ablief - muß nichts schlechtes sein aber der Start verlief von außen betrachtet bisher etwas holprig. Zumindest ein paar grundlegende Ideen dürften gerne auf der HP stehen auch wenn sie sich vielleicht noch ändern.

Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads war ja 'was wenn $Wiki-Betreiber alias Trasher von heute auf morgen keinen Bock mehr hat und die Server herunterfährt' - von daher das gleiche Problem wie mit den Entwicklern die ggf. übernehmen können wenn $Laster einen Overflow produzierte.

Ich denke mal slick ging es auch darum mit dem Finger auf ein mögliches Problem zu zeigen das wenn es eintritt einen deutlichen Rückschritt in Sachen 'Gentoo hat die besten/ausführlichsten/umfangreichsten Dokus aller Distries' ergibt. Außenstehenden ist es nämlich relativ relativ ob das Wiki offiziell ist oder nicht, die Dokus dort werden sehr gerne genommen und auch im Forum sehr oft referenziert, vielleicht sogar öfter als die offiziellen Dokus.

----------

## hoschi

Angesicht dessen was auf der Homepage steht ist diese Anmerkung "$DEV_VERLIERT_DUELL_MIT_LASTER" schon sehr makaber...

----------

## return13

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und das Einbeziehen der Userbasis grundsätzlich ein guter Weg ist darüber sind wir uns denke ich einig. Das sieht man ja auch an den Foren; hier sind diverse Leute aktiv die massiv Ahnung haben, was ja auch einen großen Reiz und den exzellenten Ruf des Forums ausmacht.
> 
> 

 

Meine vollste Zustimmung

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das kleine Vorurteil überlese ich einfach mal.

 

Ich wollte betonen, daß beides eine erlernbare Arbeit ist, im Gegensatz zur Schaffung von Kunstwerken oder Weltliteratur, um im Kontext zu bleiben.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Jo, aber vergleich es mal mit einem deutschen Betriebsrat/Aufsichtsrat o.ä. - selbst da sind Arbeitnehmervertreter dabei um mal einen greifbaren Vergleich zu bringen.

 

Sehr, sehr deutsch, diese Position. Gentoo ist aber keine Firma, schon gar keine deutsche. Ein Großteil der Entwickler würde darauf schlicht mit Unverständnis reagieren; Wenn es etwas gibt, woran kein Entwickler auch nur entferntes Interesse hat, passiert einfach nichts.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> D.h. ja das seitens der officials die Notwendigkeit erkannt wurde das ohne (aktive) Einbeziehung der eigenen User eine Distri früher oder später zum Selbstzweck wird was niemandem nützt. Ich vermisse nur ein bischen das erkennbare Konzept.

 

Zuletzt kam gerade aus diesem Grund der Wunsch nach einem "benevolant dictator" auf den Tisch...

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Angesicht dessen was auf der Homepage steht ist diese Anmerkung "$DEV_VERLIERT_DUELL_MIT_LASTER" schon sehr makaber...

 

Ich hätte dies wohl nicht so geschrieben, wenn ich es vorher gesehen hätte. Jetzt Selbstzensur zu üben, brächte auch nichts.

----------

## hoschi

Ich mach dir ja auch keine Vorwuerfe. Es klingt ja auch witzig, aber du hast halt genau den einen Tag mit einer Todesanzeige auf gentoo.org erwischt  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Sehr, sehr deutsch, diese Position. Gentoo ist aber keine Firma, schon gar keine deutsche. Ein Großteil der Entwickler würde darauf schlicht mit Unverständnis reagieren; Wenn es etwas gibt, woran kein Entwickler auch nur entferntes Interesse hat, passiert einfach nichts.

 

Stimmt natürlich aber das muß ja deswegen noch nicht schlecht sein. Ich hatte mehr den Denkansatz 'wer weiß besser was die User wollen als die User selbst' - gut das setzt auf Seiten der User auch ein gewisses Verständnis für das 'Dev-Tum' voraus und das ist nicht überall gegeben.

In beiden Fällen gilt sicher (auch): 'Was der Bauer nicht kennt das frißt er nicht'.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Angesicht dessen was auf der Homepage steht ist diese Anmerkung "$DEV_VERLIERT_DUELL_MIT_LASTER" schon sehr makaber... Ich hätte dies wohl nicht so geschrieben, wenn ich es vorher gesehen hätte. Jetzt Selbstzensur zu üben, brächte auch nichts.

 Jetzt wo ihr das sagt ... war ingesamt etwas unpassend, mein Overflow genauso - well, passiert muß man dazu stehen auch wenn ich natürlich die Möglichkeiten hätte es restlos aus dem Thread zu tilgen. Ich denke mal da sind wir uns einig Carlo das wir zu diesem kleinen Lappsus stehen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ganz nebenbei:

Als ich das erste mal auf das Gentoo-Wikki stiess habe ich mir vorgestellt es handelt sich in erster Linie nicht um ein Howto... sondern eher sowas wie erweitere Manual-Page.. wo die unterschiedlichen Begriffe und Funktionen.. vielleicht auch der Aufbau der Distribution grob umrissen wird.

Also mehr so Informationen die eigentlich nicht im Handbuch zu finden sind weil sie nicht direkt an einen Zweck gebunden sind sondern lediglich über allgemeine Aufgaben informieren.

Ich finde es eigentlich schade.. und weiss auch nicht genau ob ich dort jetzt solche Dinge in Worte fassen sollte oder diese Art von Informationen nur verwirren.

Jedenfalls vermute ich schon das eine plausible Erklärung über die Struktur... schon zum besseren (schnelleren!) Verständnis (für Einsteiger!) der Vorgehensweisen im Gentoo-System beitragen würden.

-Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich Gentoo gerade wegen der guten Dokumentation und dem "tiefen" Einblick in die Strukturen - so wertvoll-

Aber ich denke das man vieles schneller lernen könnte wenn man es wie in einem Wikki vernetzen würde. Ich finde es praktisch wenn man einzelne Wörter mit einem Klick  nachschlagen kann. Momentan ist es eher so das man mit einem Problem.... auf ein Howto trifft. Und dort jeweils nur einen "Teilbereich" in eben diesem Kontext erklärt bekommt. Aber ich würde gerne mit einem weiteren Klick erfahrne wie die Zusammenhänge weitergehen.

Sicherlich ist vieles Offensichtlich wenn man in den Quellcode schaut oder eben einige Configfiles editiert hat. Aber das meiste erfahre ich immer noch von externen Quellen, Vorlesungen oder eben mit dem durchforsten mehrer Howtos. (Nein ich bin eigentlich nicht zu faul zum Nachschlagen) ;)

Vielleicht kommt der fehlende Rest durch Chats ;) Aber ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Chatter.

Obwohl man auch viel im Forum erfährt, wenn man nur lange genug die unterschiedlichen Threads liest... :)

Ich würde gerne Dinge nachschlagen wie "Soundserver" und dann dort nicht nur unterschiedliche Soundserver finden, sondern auch Versionshinweise, Tipps zur Sicherheit oder Probleme etc....

Vielleicht auch ein Programm das interessante Links zum Thema im Gentoo-Forum erfasst und mit einem Ranking versieht oder sowas in der Art. Um auf typische Probleme oder sowas hinzuweisen.

Aber nun zum eigentlich Thema:

Sicherlich gehört dieser Server einem Privatmann. Aber irgendwie habe ich genug vertrauen zu dieser Person. Das es mich nicht davon abhalten würde Einträge zu machen. Eben weil es unter der GPL steht und ich mir so auch eine Kopie des Wikkis anfertigen darf. 

Generell würde ich aber eine Verwaltung über Gentoo eV. begrüssen. Ein solches Wikki ist immerhin nichts ohen die Community die es Pflegt.

----------

## toskala

ich erkenne die meisten contra argumente gegen eine privatperson an, welche autonom handelt und demnach natürlich auch das interesse an gentoo verlieren kann oder eben zu tode kommen könnte etc. dennoch gibt es meiner meinung nach für die meisten user das problem, dass sie ihre beiträge kaum anders als bei gentoo-wiki und eben dem forum doku-thread der community zur verfügung stellen können.

über den sinn und unsinn von wikis und deren qualität kann man gerne diskutieren, dennoch halte ich die initiative von trasher mit dem gentoo-wiki nicht für falsch, es gibt usern nämlich einen platz um inhalte abzuliefern den gentoo.de und gentoo.org den usern in der form nicht bieten.

das doku team geht scheinbar ja recht restriktiv mit dokumentation um. ein wiki hätte es gegeben wenn dies in irgendeiner form von gentoo.org gewünscht wäre, also bleibt nur die private alternative.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## nic0000

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Außenstehenden ist es nämlich relativ relativ ob das Wiki offiziell ist oder nicht, die Dokus dort werden sehr gerne genommen und auch im Forum sehr oft referenziert, vielleicht sogar öfter als die offiziellen Dokus.

 

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Der $USER will Infos und die Ausbeute ist nun mal bei gentoo-wiki höher und teilweise aktueller.

Ich sehe Gentoo Einsteiger die garnicht mehr auf den offiziellen Dokus acht geben, da diese z.B im deutschen Übersetzungteil zu wörtlich übersetzt werden. Also z.B. englische Parameter benutzen, siehe Lokalisierung oder UTF8.

Jetzt kann natürlich angeführt werden das dies hilft besser die Grundlagen zu verstehen, Fakt ist aber das auf andere Dokus ausgewichen wird und die offizielle "Stelle" zunehmend nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird. Zumal die offizielle Doku auch nicht wirklich so "objektiv" ist wie manche uns hier glauben lassen wollen.

!!Ich bin für eine Wikifizierung der Offiziellen Doku und ein mehrstufige Quaitätskontrolle!!

Ich finde es kann nicht der Richtige Weg sein den großteil des Wissens außerhalb von gentoo.org zu lassen, nur weil geglaubt wird das dadurch die Glaubwürdigkeit der offiziellen Doku beeinträchtigt wird. Das ist IMHO absurd.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> [...]Zumal die offizielle Doku auch nicht wirklich so "objektiv" ist wie manche uns hier glauben lassen wollen.

 

In wie fern? Was bitte soll an einer Installationsdoku nicht Objektiv sein?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## toskala

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> ... da diese z.B im deutschen Übersetzungteil zu wörtlich übersetzt werden. Also z.B. englische Parameter benutzen, siehe Lokalisierung oder UTF8....

 

widerspruch. zu wörtlich übersetzt - englische paramenter benutzen. äh? erklär mir doch mal was du damit meinst.

----------

## nic0000

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*   [...]Zumal die offizielle Doku auch nicht wirklich so "objektiv" ist wie manche uns hier glauben lassen wollen. 
> 
> In wie fern? Was bitte soll an einer Installationsdoku nicht Objektiv sein?

 Es gibt ja auch noch mehr dort als die Installationsdoku für das Grundsystem.

----------

## dertobi123

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    *nic0000 wrote:*   [...]Zumal die offizielle Doku auch nicht wirklich so "objektiv" ist wie manche uns hier glauben lassen wollen. 
> 
> In wie fern? Was bitte soll an einer Installationsdoku nicht Objektiv sein? Es gibt ja auch noch mehr dort als die Installationsdoku für das Grundsystem.

 

Beispiele! Solche Behauptungen auf den Tisch werfen und nicht untermauern können ist schlechter Stil.

----------

## slick

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Sicherlich gehört dieser Server einem Privatmann. Aber irgendwie habe ich genug vertrauen zu dieser Person. Das es mich nicht davon abhalten würde Einträge zu machen. Eben weil es unter der GPL steht und ich mir so auch eine Kopie des Wikkis anfertigen darf.

 

Da ich dies schon mehrfach in dem Zusammenhang gelesen habe und e scheint zumindest eine Teillösung für die Probleme aka Server_geht_warum_auch_immer_offline zu sein. Somit könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das mancher $Leser_dieses_Threads jetzt jeden Abend ein Full-Backup anfertigt. Sollte jemand regelmäßig Backups machen wäre das evt. geschickt das hier bekanntzugeben  und falls er über die Ressourcen verfügt das evt. zum weiteren Download o.ä. bereitzustellen. Ansonsten kackt der Wiki-Server wirklich irgendwann ab, nicht weil seitens $Betreiber dafür Gründe vorliegen sondern weil dann jeder regelmäßig die ganze Seite saugt.

Zurück zum Thema, ich denke $Betreiber hat nur einen Denkfehler im jetzigen "Betriebskonzept". Sicherlich wäre die Diskussion viel entspannter wenn regelmäßig Datenbankdumps zum Download angeboten werden. Im Prinzip diskutieren wir ja gerade zwei Themen parallel. Zum einen über die Möglichkeit der Schaffung eines offiziellen Wiki o.ä. und zum anderen über die Bedenken das in der aktuellen Situation jemand privat das Wiki (mit allen denkbar daraus resultieren Risiken) betreibt.

Da ich ursprünglich mal die allgemeinen Meinungen dazu sammeln wollte, bin ich deswegen jetzt langsam dafür das Thema etwas zu trennen. Ich würde vorschlagen jemand der $Betreiber näher kennt oder öfters Kontakt hat (misterjack?) regt man bei $Betreiber an regelmäßig Dumps o.ä. bereitzustellen. Damit wäre dann auch sichergestellt das von der Community für die Community gearbeitet wird. Damit wäre dann das schonmal gelöst.

Zum Punkt offizielles Wiki würde _ich_ dann erst weiterdiskutieren wenn zu o.g. Punkt eine Antwort seitens $Betreiber da ist, denn zeigt er sich einsichtigt sehe ich _für mich_ keinen Grund mehr warum man sich nicht intensiver um die Pflege des Wiki kümmern sollte.  Zeigt er sich uneinsichtigt _muß_ in meinen Augen eine offizielle Alternative  geschaffen werden, denn in dem Fall ist es mit seiner Loyalität zur Community ja nicht weit her und das Risiko ggf. größer als angenommen.

----------

## nic0000

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Beispiele! Solche Behauptungen auf den Tisch werfen und nicht untermauern können ist schlechter Stil.

 

Ich bin für schlechten Stil berüchtigt  :Wink: 

1) Es gibt jede menge Dokus welche einfach nur die Installationsvorlieben der Devs wiedergeben ohne jetzt einen begründeten Standard für Gentoo zu setzen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

2) Dokus schneiden Themen als wichtig an und setzen sich nicht mehr weiter damit auseinander. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap10 10.c

3) Wörtliche Übersetzungen von Parametern:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

4) Quick Installanleitung ist nicht mehr Quick:

Vorher alle relevanten Informationen untereinander aufgelistet, heute Spielerei mit "time" über 5 Seiten.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Ist wohl eine Geschmackssache ob dies ein Bug oder ein Feature ist, weshalb jeder wohl für sich die Strategie (bei 10% sogar die Ziele) einer "optimalen" Dokumentation definieren muss.

Ich glaube das eine Wikifizierung der Doku die Qualität verbessern kann. 

Ich könnte mich ja noch auslassen habe aber keine Zeit (muss Dokus schreiben) und ohnehin lese ich nur noch wenig in der offiziellen Doku aus den genannten Gründen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

[quote="slick"] *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...............
> 
> Zum Punkt offizielles Wiki würde _ich_ dann erst weiterdiskutieren wenn zu o.g. Punkt eine Antwort seitens $Betreiber da ist, denn zeigt er sich einsichtigt sehe ich _für mich_ keinen Grund mehr warum man sich nicht intensiver um die Pflege des Wiki kümmern sollte.  Zeigt er sich uneinsichtigt _muß_ in meinen Augen eine offizielle Alternative  geschaffen werden, denn in dem Fall ist es mit seiner Loyalität zur Community ja nicht weit her und das Risiko ggf. größer als angenommen.

 

sehe ich auch so....  :Exclamation: 

----------

## treor

also ich würde es begrüßen wenn es etwas vergleichbares offizielles wie gentoo-wiki geben würde. 

wollte heute etwas an meinem system basteln und wäre da auf die wiki angewiesen gewesen (zumindest hätte sie mir massig zeit gespart und einiges vereinfacht), aber ausgerechnet heute scheint die seite dauer down zu sein  :Sad: 

krieg nur so ne beschissene seoparking.com seite  :Sad:  frage mich da nur warum der betreiber von gentoo-wiki die domaine an nen park service vergeben hat  :Sad: 

----------

